# Constant purge



## Felto (4 mo ago)

Hi all I’ve bought a barista impress yesterday and had it all working fine and dialled in last night. This morning I switched it on and it started to purge water to the tray. Full tank went in without stopping until I had to switch off at the mains. After refilling and switching back on it continued without any buttons pressed. Finally stopping after another half tank. Then seemed to make a shot ok. But again after powering up a while later it did the same thing again. Any clues on this anyone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Is this an old machine ?


----------



## Felto (4 mo ago)

Hi. It’s a brand new machine. I have spoken subsequent to Sage who think it’s a software issue but ultimately as there’s very little to reset it’s probably going to be returned as faulty.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Excellent... It's their problem now ☕


----------

